# New To Paint Talk



## GEOFF2054 (May 2, 2012)

Hi i'm a first time poster, I'm in somewhat of a bind. I am a property manager of a small apartment complex and some years back I had all of the bathrooms finished in a stucco finish with a loop roller and a paint like product called Bondex Exterior Stucco Finish #153-5996 Well one of the units suffered some water damage and the ceiling had to be replaced and now I am told that the Bondex is no longer on the market. Does anybody know of a suitable replacement product that I can use. Preferably something pre-mixed with the portland cement base. Thanks for Your Time Geoff


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't do any stucco work, as all ceilings and walls I come across here in Chicago are smooth. I know there are plenty of products out there, just don't know any to recommend. How about hiring a painting contractor in your area that is familiar with stucco?

That being said.....

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

